# How to get ducks to lay?



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

I acquired a few runners a while back. I was just reading about them and it said they are very prolific layers. I haven't seen a single duck egg though! I don't know much about ducks though, so maybe i haven't provided them with the proper laying environment? What do ducks typically like?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

How old are your ducks & are they molting? If they were just hatched late this spring or early summer & now into a moult they might not lay for you until late.

I don't give my ducks artificial light in the winter so I don't get eggs after it starts getting later in the year. They do usually start very late winter though like end of January or February.

I give mine a plastic type tubs from the dollar store. They are about 4 inches deep & 12 inches or so in diameter, kinda square. I put bedding in them, 1 in 2 different corners & all the hens lay together in one or the other.
Make sure they are getting a good layer crumble or pellet too, non medicated.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

If they're spring hatched ducks, they won't lay till the following spring MOST LIKELY. Once they start, they often don't stop for 2-3 years though, aside from moulting time (which for mine, is about now) BIG eggs, and the texture of the shell is smoother than chicken eggs. You'll probably notice the difference. They do like to hide eggs regularly, so alternately if they are laying, it can be an easter egg hunt everyday.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

If they are a year old or so, how long have you had them? I find that the stress of moving will put them off of lay for a month or so. 

Generally they don't need so much - I feed a good layer pellet and have oyster shell available to them, they also get out in the green grass every day and have wading pools to play in. Be careful they aren't too hot, heat can put them out of lay. If its over 90 or so, I put my mister system on for a couple of hours to cool them off and to make some nice mud to play in. I have a couple of nesting areas in my "duck house", but my juveniles are sleeping there at night, so no one is using them. The other pen I'm using has a bit of straw and they make their own hollows and fill them with straw and feathers, or lay in the mud! Mostly good food and a lack of stress (heat or otherwise) should do it. 

My ducklings from this spring are not laying yet, they will most likely start next spring and they are layer breeds. They might start this fall, but that's unusual.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

A couple of mine that I hatched out this spring just started to lay this week. I don't know which one's it is though since I have 2 Welsh hens & 3 runners that were hatched at the same time. I'm guessing it's the Welsh hen's though.


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

I guess i should have provided more information! 

I have NO idea how old they are, but but the female just got done hatching out 10 babies so she's of laying age. I don't *think* they are molting, but i guess i don't know what it looks like in a duck. Same as chickens i assume? I haven't had them very long, so maybe they just haven't settled in yet. The chickens seem to kinda dominate them too, so they might just be annoyed. And it's been 95+ every day. I'll get her a box though and see how it goes! 

Thanks!!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh, if she's just done setting, she'll not be laying for a while. They quit when they go broody and usually molt out before they start again. That's your answer right there.  Just the one female?

As for molting, they'll look pretty ratty, feathers will be everywhere and then they'll gradually look all sleek and pretty. My Saxony that went broody this last spring hasn't started to lay yet, but she raised babies too, she's still "mothering" them, though they are pretty well grown up.


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok, that makes sense GrannyCarol! Just the one female so far! I apparently like to collect birds, so i'm sure i'll have more in the near future!


----------

